# toucher à



## lallitapz

Salve!
come tradurreste questa frase: "N. Sarcozy touche à des institutions, à ce qui était des sanctuaires"?
Purtroppo non ho conosco il contesto, ma dovrebbe essere una critica per Sarcozy.
Merci


----------



## brian

Ciao lallitapz,

_toucher à_ può significare _infrangere/violare_ (diritti, ecc.), _mettere le mani in_, ...


----------



## lallitapz

Grazie!
Allora, vediamo se ho capito bene.. Sarkozy infrange el istituzioni che sono stati dei santuari.
devo tradurlo così?
grazie ancora!!


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... ho il sospetto che voglia dire proprio _toccare_, con il significato di _va a toccare_, _mette mano a_, nel senso che probabilmente ha modificato, se non eliminato, delle istituzioni che da sempre erano considerate sacre, intoccabili, appunto.


----------



## itka

> ho il sospetto che voglia dire proprio _toccare_, con il significato di _va a toccare_, _mette mano a_, nel senso che probabilmente ha modificato, se non eliminato, delle istituzioni che da sempre erano considerate sacre, intoccabili, appunto.


 ! Capisco come te.


----------



## urk

sì, credo proprio che il significato sia quello di _mettere mano a_....


----------

